# Greetings from India



## new2aed (May 20, 2013)

Hi All, 

Greetings from India, 

Headed to the Middle East in a month or so. Was lurking around here for information, so thought of signing up. 

Looking forward to gaining knowledge and information about Abu Dhabi, and if anyone needs specific help or guidance with anything in New Delhi/NCR Region, Gurgaon etc, in India, do lemme know!

Cheers

new2aed!


----------

